# una fresca



## louhevly

Hola a tothom:

L'altre dia una noia d'uns 45 anys, parlant amb una amiga sobre els homes de bon veure, va dir: "Si tingués 17 anys seria una fresca".  Els vaig demanar si "fresca" en aquest sentit volia dir "noia pinta" (noia llicenciosa) i em va dir que sí.  Doncs, pensava que "una fresca" era simplement una noia descarada, impertinent, etc. Així la meva pregunta és si per a vosaltres "fresca" té (sempre?) aquesta connotació.

Adéu-siau!
Lou


----------



## Dixie!

Lou, què vols dir amb "noia pinta o llicenciosa"? No comprenc què significa.

Per a mi, una persona "fresca" té la segona connotació que anomenes, és a dir una persona descarada, amb molt de morro.


----------



## chics

Una fresca és una descarada. Si dius a una noia que és una fresca li estàs dient puta (en el sentit figurat, no és que es dediqui realment a la protitució).


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Segons com: si ho dius en una situació concreta només voldria descarat desobedient. Per exemple, "li he dit que vagi a tal lloc i no hi ha anat, aquesta noia és molt fresca". Ara bé, si ho dius en general sense fer referència a cap incident concret, això tindria un sentit sexual: "Aquesta és una fresca".


----------



## chics

Ernest, la diferència està en l'article.

Què fresca que ets! = Quina barra que tens!
Ets una fresca = bagasa, gossa, etc.
"Donar una de ben fresca" = Dir quatre coses ben clares.


----------



## louhevly

Dixie! said:


> Lou, què vols dir amb "noia pinta o llicenciosa"? No comprenc què significa.
> 
> Per a mi, una persona "fresca" té la segona connotació que anomenes, és a dir una persona descarada, amb molt de morro.



"un pinta" (em sembla que és un castellanisme) vol dir un home que sempre intenta lligar amb les dones.  "llicenciós -osa": que es deixa anar a una llibertat excessiva (també podríem dir "promíscua" o "llibertina").

No sabia que el mot pogués tenir un sentit sexual i així el feia servir humorísticament com a sinònim de "impertinent". I em preguntava si hagués pogut ofendre.

M'agrada la explicació que dóna l'Ernest: bàsicament, que depèn del context.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Us recordeu del fil "listillo en català"? Jo _fresca_ també ho entenc com a _espavilada_, fins i tot _aprofitada_.


----------



## ernest_

Tens raó, chics.


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Us recordeu del fil "listillo en català"? Jo _fresca_ també ho entenc com a _espavilada_, fins i tot _aprofitada_.



Hi estic d'acord, jo també ho entenc així, sobretot amb el sentit d'"aprofitada".


----------

